# Female Rat Discharge



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

One of my girls Dappy started to bleed from her vagina about 3 months ago. The vet thinks it was some sort of infection and she was put onto a course of baytril and it seemed to have cleared up. Well tonight I have noticed she has quite a bit of clear discharge but no blood. So I will be back to the vets this week. In the mean time does anyone else have any experience like this with female rats?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've not had any experience with that myself but you wanna be careful it's not pyometra or anything like that  hope she's ok.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry if this is no help...but I went to the vets recently with my female hamster Roma. She had a discharge down there making her more sticky down below. Vet diagnosed urine infection. Might be similar thing. The lack of blood might symbol less severe infection but might be worth getting her on a longer course or stronger course of anti-bs. xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Argent said:


> I've not had any experience with that myself but you wanna be careful it's not pyometra or anything like that  hope she's ok.


Oh no thats what I was thinking. I really was hoping someone would say "oh yes I have had experience with this, nothing to worry about and anti bio will clear it up". Pyometra will mean an e spay wont it? She has spent a lot of time sleeping the last couple of days and I was putting it down to her being 20 months old now but thats just me being silly as her sister Puffin is still running around like a wee nutter.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Vet diagnosed urine infection. Might be similar thing. The lack of blood might symbol less severe infection but might be worth getting her on a longer course or stronger course of anti-bs. xx


Urmm...why would it be a urine infection is the discharge and blood is coming from her VAGINA? Entirely different hole.

It sounds like Pyometra, and the discharge isnt good news, i would really plump for a spay ASAP.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Well I am gona call the vets tomorrow and see how soon it will be till I can get her done. Im keeping my fingers crossed I can get her done this week.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks x..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Urmm...why would it be a urine infection is the discharge and blood is coming from her VAGINA? Entirely different hole.
> 
> It sounds like Pyometra, and the discharge isnt good news, i would really plump for a spay ASAP.


WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :confused1:

Lol agreed...and I guess with a hamster it would be harder to tell. But a vet managed to specifically determine from which orifice the discharge was coming from!!! Can't imagine a rat's down stairs would be incredibly easy either. And it is something to consider as it is something more common in older rodents.

That's all I was saying lol!!!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I have a consultation at 6.15 tonight with my girl.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope all goes well x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck! Hope everything goes fine! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Well the vet doesnt think it is pyometra because the discharge is clear and there was no discharge today so there was nothing for the vet to see. I am wondering if maybe she was just in heat last night?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Rats do not produce mucous/pus/blood/discharge when on heat or at any other time, unless there is a problem.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Rats do not produce mucous/pus/blood/discharge when on heat or at any other time, unless there is a problem.


See thats what I was thinking but the vet says if it was pyometra then there would be pus. I am going to have her spayed anyway to be on the safe side.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Not if it was a closed Pyometra then there wouldnt be


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Not if it was a closed Pyometra then there wouldnt be


What is a closed pyometra?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Basically if the cervix is fully/mainly closed and there is infection inside, there is no discharge from the vagina, and this a closed Pyometra...the blood/pus etc has nowhere to escape from, and is trapped inside.

Both are quite common in rats.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Omg how would my vet not know that?! I am taking her back to the vets on friday morning to have her spay. They will be able to see the infection then wont they?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Omg how would my vet not know that?! I am taking her back to the vets on friday morning to have her spay. They will be able to see the infection then wont they?


Quite alot of vets are still under the impression that female rats do not have a sperate Vagina and Urethra...so do not be too shocked that anything beyond that, is beyond them too... 

Yes in theory they would indeed.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Ok thanks, I will let you know how she gets on on friday x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope your little rattie does well on Friday. xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thank you x


----------

